

In LA, walking illegally is more than twice as expensive as parking illegally - JumpCrisscross
http://qz.com/161643/in-los-angeles-walking-illegally-is-more-than-twice-as-expensive-as-parking-illegally/

======
dragonwriter
Parking illegally is less likely to be a safety issue than jaywalking, and
both inconvenience lawful traffic, so its quite sensible that jaywalking has
the greater penalty.

